# Ground Work for the Rider?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Umm... anything? Take some soup cans and hold them down by your sides then lift them straight out like airplane wings and hold for 30 second, a minute, 2 minutes, etc. as you get stronger. Then hold them out infront of you like you are doing the mummy walk for 30 seconds, 1 minute, 2 minutes, etc.

Knee-Pushups really strengthen your core. I couldn't even do 1 and now I can do 10.

Situps, planks, crunches.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks ! I just have trouble finding easyish things to do that wont hurt my bones ( i have a medical condition) so i cant do the long work outs only the short like 5 or 10 minute ones. :/


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The Sparkpeople website has all kinds of very short exercise videos - try there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks I'll try that  i just can't put a ton of stress on my joints. Like i cant do push ups ((((


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you stand balanced on one leg? I do a lot of that; like when washing dishes or emptying the dishwaster or ? I stand on one leg as long as I can, then the other. uses many small muscles in the lower leg for balance, and engages core meaningfully.

when you get good, do it with eyes closed.

and stand on one leg, bend down and pick up something off the floor without putting the raised leg down.

to avoid too much stress to the knee, keep the weight going down through the back of your leg and through the HEEL, so keep positioned as far back as you can and still stay balanced.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I will try to remember to link you to some basic ballet ankle-strengthening. Part of the problem is is that riding will put some strain on your lower body joints and so will the exercises to help you strengthen them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I push through the pain that riding gives me :/ but I'll try the standing on one leg thing !


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HorseCourage said:


> I push through the pain that riding gives me :/ but I'll try the standing on one leg thing !


What pain is that?


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

the pain i have comes from many benign bone tumors on most of the joints in my body. It becomes increasingly difficult as i grow to do any sort of activities. Simple walking for long periods (like 5 miles) can put me in pain for 2 weeks. But I've found that the elipticle doesn't hurt too bad, and I also do a lot of crunches, and ab work. also hold my legs up


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Umm... anything? Take some soup cans and hold them down by your sides then lift them straight out like airplane wings and hold for 30 second, a minute, 2 minutes, etc. as you get stronger. Then hold them out infront of you like you are doing the mummy walk for 30 seconds, 1 minute, 2 minutes, etc...


My cousin wrote me and said he started an exercise program like that. He started with a 5 lb sack of potatoes, and had worked his way up to a 50 lb sack of potatoes. "Now comes the tough part", he wrote. "Now I have to put a potato IN the sack..." :twisted:


----------

